# silk browser



## bbman (Dec 27, 2012)

HD Kindle Fire.
Having a lot of trouble lately with silk browser. It is 'freezing' up a lot. I can open up as link easily, but as soon as I try to start surfing, it freezes up, just asking me if I wanna 'wait' or 'close'. It's getting becoming VERY FRUSTRATING!  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

First, I would restart your device--hold the power button until the device restarts.

Then, I would go into your Silk browser settings and clear the cache.  On the HDX, you tap on the settings icon, then "Settings" and then "Clear Browser Data."

Not sure if the HD is the same.

Betsy


----------



## bbman (Dec 27, 2012)

Back again, cleared everything, seemed to work for awhile, but it's back to acting up again.
Basically, I just can't 'surf' around. The browser will open up the first link I click on, but after that, it just freezes up. Saying "Silk browser is not responding, Wait or Close".
My memory on the Kindle Fire is less then half used, my internet connection seems ok (ie if I go on my desktop my internet works fine).
Thanks again


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

bbman said:


> Back again, cleared everything, seemed to work for awhile, but it's back to acting up again.
> Basically, I just can't 'surf' around. The browser will open up the first link I click on, but after that, it just freezes up. Saying "Silk browser is not responding, Wait or Close".
> My memory on the Kindle Fire is less then half used, my internet connection seems ok (ie if I go on my desktop my internet works fine).
> Thanks again


I'm having the same problem. Just tried to solutions Betsy mentioned. Ugh. Not happy!


----------

